# Waterproof/Windproof cycling pants?



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Who makes a nice waterproof/windproof cycling pant? Breathability is a huge plus as well. I have a pair of Zoic's with DWR and they aren't getting it done.


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

Tincup69 said:


> Who makes a nice waterproof/windproof cycling pant? Breathability is a huge plus as well. I have a pair of Zoic's with DWR and they aren't getting it done.


Endura Pants - Cycle | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Foxwear | Custom Sized Sports Outerwear | Made in Salmon, ID

For not much more than "quality" cycling specific offerings, you can have a custom made pair crafted for you. I have some Foxwear overpants for winter commuting and I simply can't rave about them enough, even 2 years later. Great stuff.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

JAGI410 said:


> Foxwear | Custom Sized Sports Outerwear | Made in Salmon, ID
> 
> For not much more than "quality" cycling specific offerings, you can have a custom made pair crafted for you. I have some Foxwear overpants for winter commuting and I simply can't rave about them enough, even 2 years later. Great stuff.


I just picked up a Neoshell jacket from Lou and it is amazing. I think I will probably just get the Neoshell pants to match, I was just wondering what all is out there.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## chinadill (Mar 20, 2013)

Just ordered Neo Jacket and Pants from Foxwear.
Can't wait.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

chinadill said:


> Just ordered Neo Jacket and Pants from Foxwear.
> Can't wait.


What weight Neoshell did you go with? My jacket is heavy and my pants will be midweight.


----------



## chinadill (Mar 20, 2013)

I went light weight on both.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow thanks for that link. I have a helluva time finding gear with the inseam length I need.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Anyone know how the Foxwear pants would compare to the Endura? I am tired of skin-tight road style pants and am looking for a casual-fit breathable shell-style winter pants. Something for rainy/muddy 30-50 degree weather (most likely wearing wool base layer below if cold).

Thanks for any insights!


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

I can let you know how mine fit when they arrive. I won't be able to compare them to the Endura's unfortunately. Hopefully it will help you a little.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah, I would like your feedback.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

I looked at the tights and the Neoshell pants. Looks like the Neoshell pants are what we are all talking about in terms of winter/rain riding pants, correct?


----------



## danoalb (Dec 19, 2005)

Gore bike wear is the best ever made. Alp X GT AS pant. It is all gore tex very expensive but is bar none the best there is. They run very small, I would size them at least 1 size over maybe 2 larger than you are. They make a matching jacket that makes you bulletproof to any bad weather.


----------



## Jiff24 (Jan 4, 2012)

I like the Pearl Izumi stuff. Sometimes its a bit pricey, but it always seems to be worth it. They also provide a lifetime warranty on all their stuff, and their customer service is great so if something falls apart they usually take care of it pretty quick. I use the select pants for commuting and they work great, but I'd like a pair of the pro for winter xc and fatbike type stuff. Here are the links from Amazon.

Select

Pro


----------



## bikefat (Nov 13, 2013)

Was just outside in the cold, wind, and snow talking to my fatbiking neighbor about pants while our dogs romped around in the fresh powder. He doesn't like Enduras because his quickly fell apart, but he dug the new pants (pricey, but lifetime warranty) I just got today:

Dawn Patrol Touring Pant - Black Diamond Ski Gear

We're both big fans of Black Diamond gear who are glad they're making pants again. It's been a few years since I wore out my last remaining pair of their old pants, after much use. I wanted an all-around winter sport pant, not anything bike-specific; these have integrated gaiters (which seems reasonable for biking in the snow) and drawstrings at the hems, so they'll go over alpine ski boots, but can be tightened down for riding.

I'd call them water resistant, not water proof, but they shed snow and block wind while remaining warm and breathable. I was plenty cozy standing around without a baselayer. The articulated knees make them so comfy I've been wearing them around the house, but I'll be putting them to the test for biking tomorrow. Really high waistline in back, which I like.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

I just got my Foxwear Neoshell pants today. They look amazing. The fit is tighter then my Zoic Black Market Quattro pants. They aren't baggy at all really but not skin tight either if that makes sense. I would prefer maybe a bit more room but it's nothing that I'm concerned about. I hope to put them through the ringer in the next couple of weeks. Once I do I will report back. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

I am very interested in hearing about:

@ performance of the Neoshell fabric
@ choosing between the 3 fabric weights
@ fit/function for long rides

Thanks!


----------

